# Remembrance Day



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Please advise, I would like to know if there is any Remembrance Day ceremonies within Dubai, I have not missed one for many years, Lest we forget!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

They will probably have a service at the Church at Jebel Ali, but I'm not certain. I'll check it out and let you know if I find out any info.


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

JunFan said:


> They will probably have a service at the Church at Jebel Ali, but I'm not certain. I'll check it out and let you know if I find out any info.


Thank you, I would appreciate that!


----------



## Lindz (Nov 3, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> Please advise, I would like to know if there is any Remembrance Day ceremonies within Dubai, I have not missed one for many years, Lest we forget!


I am led to believe that the embassy do something and I'm in process of trying to find out. There is a Poppy Ball on the 19th Nov all proceeds to British Legion. The St Georges society web site has the info.


----------

